# Just a little white widow bud porn



## First Time Caller (Dec 2, 2009)

This Friday will be six weeks into flower.  The main cola is 16" (41 cm).  Not much commentary....time to show the porn pics:hubba:  

Enjoy


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Mouth drooling FTC!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

looking bomb! cant wait to grow mine next spring.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Chef and 2Dog, every time I go to the grow box I come out looking like this:bong:


----------



## Alistair (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice, FTC.  Those look incredibly good.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2009)

I can tell you how it's growing,

 :watchplant:  It looks bloody marvelous, that's how well it is doing. WOW, got my chair pulled up for the finish, can't wait.

 Please, I want some more !!


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Growdude (Dec 3, 2009)

Yea that's what I'm talking about!  nice bud porn.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 3, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Yea that's what I'm talking about!  nice bud porn.



Hey thanks Growdude, I can only hope my harvest comes close to what you got from your fabulous grows, WOW what else can I say.



			
				Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Very nice, FTC. Those look incredibly good.



Thanks there Mr. Young.... I kinda like the look also but makes me feel good when more experienced growers like you three, and others, like the look.



			
				KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I can tell you how it's growing,
> 
> It looks bloody marvelous, that's how well it is doing. WOW, got my chair pulled up for the finish, can't wait.
> 
> ...



Thanks KK, I've got space next to the grow box for another chair.  I'm looking forward to her getting a little more meat on her bones and will post some more pics of her plumped up:hubba:

Just for now, a little cola reference shot and a little frosty goodness when the lights came on this morning.

Sorry, for the drool......that's mine


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 4, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHH Something Smells Great Over Here.....Is that White Widow I smell.......smells familiar!!!
Oh it's you FTC Here You Are...What's Up?
I've been patiently awaiting your pics!!!
I was just starting to get a little worried about ya. Anyway... I can now see that there was nothing to worry about......SHE LOOKS ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!!!
Great Job FT!!!!! I can hardly wait to see how your smoke report turns out on her. I can't believe how much weight she has put on those buds, and that main cola......OWWWWW AHHHHH Oh My What a Beaut!!!! 
No words can do her justice, great job and thanks for the show FT.
It's still hard for me to believe that I am growing some of your plants relatives, heck they might even be sisters. TOO COOL!!!! Soon we will be smoking bud relatives!!!! Or at the very least smoking relatively the same bud.....LOL!!!
Great Job and Thanks Again FT

Peace MBT



Peace MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 7, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> OHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHH Something Smells Great Over Here.....Is that White Widow I smell.......smells familiar!!!
> Oh it's you FTC Here You Are...What's Up?
> I've been patiently awaiting your pics!!!
> 
> Peace MBT



Hey MBT thanks, I thought I'd post some bud porn pics over here...man, what a thread site...I've drooled over a bunch of the pics.  Just a side note, I just posted some info and pics in my gj.

Peace


----------

